
Twitter: All Developers Will Get Access to the Firehose in Early 2010 - mcxx
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/twitter_at_leweb.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29&utm_content=Seesmic
======
marknutter
I've had firehose access at the highest level they give to your average
developer for a few months now. We've been using it to grab every link on
Twitter, but we still miss quite a bit due to rate-limiting (I would say
1-5%). I wonder if this firehose access is every single tweet. If so, it'd be
worth paying for.

------
timdorr
For those interested in preparing: <http://apiwiki.twitter.com/Streaming-API-
Documentation>

Just so you know, the "Gardenhose" (a spam and relevance filtered stream) is
already available: <http://stream.twitter.com/1/statuses/sample.xml>

------
alexro
does that mean Twitter has no idea how to make money off it's inventory other
than selling it in bulk?

~~~
leej
no it is not. it's the easisest and the one that cant irritate end users.

------
robryan
If ever they could monetize it would be with firehose, not something I think
it's really worth giving away for free.

~~~
mseebach
It doesn't say that the access would be free of charge.

~~~
anApple
And they will be certainly charging access.

